# Show Me Your Green Steinhart Ocean?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Quick question - currently looking at a Steinhart for the shopping list - depending on where you look (Steinhart and Gnomon in this case) the green bezel is portrayed quite differently.

Can anyone comment on the real life colour or better still show a photo of their watch please?

Many thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> Quick question - currently looking at a Steinhart for the shopping list - depending on where you look (Steinhart and Gnomon in this case) the green bezel is portrayed quite differently.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the real life colour or better still show a photo of their watch please?
> 
> Many thanks :thumbsup:


Hi Retro..

Here's mine...










As you can see the green is a lot darker than in the internet copy picture yu have posted and is a very close match to the Rolex 50th anniversary green - and I assume that was done deliberately on the part of Steinhart. The watch is a very good piece indeed and difficult to fault unless you are hung up on the whole fake/copy/homage issue. Also, and this is not always the case, the bracelet is excellent quality as well. I'm not going to say it's as good as a Rolex sub but given that it's only about a fifteenth of the price of the Rolex anniversary submariner, then IMHO its very good value indeed. If you are seriously thinking of getting one of these then I assure you that the watch won't disappoint you.

Rob


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

> Hi Retro..
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - looks like a cracking piece.

Like you I'm not hung up on the homage thing, more the opposite, I like the Green sub but don't want to commit to that kind of cash (assuming I could get my hands on one) for a single watch.

I'm more lining up for a reasonable price 'homage' that is a quality watch in its own right and just happens to 'resemble' a certain other brand!!! :cool2:

Yours looks a little different from the one on the Steinhart website (Ocean 1 / Ocean One, main logo different)

I might have to contact Steinhart and find out which photo the watches currently shipping resemble!!

Is the face on yours green or black?

How long have you had yours?

Is this the watch you'd personally recommend as a 'homage' piece or are there others I should consider?

Many thanks!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Steinhart would be one of my favourite brands. Don't seem to be overly popular (like me) but they've got some fantastic looking pieces. Green ocean 1 is very sub-ish, have you looked at the triton??

Unfortunately I'm all talk as I don't own any of them, but they've got a spot near the top of my want list. One day soon


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Steinhart would be one of my favourite brands. Don't seem to be overly popular (like me) but they've got some fantastic looking pieces. Green ocean 1 is very sub-ish, have you looked at the triton??
> 
> Unfortunately I'm all talk as I don't own any of them, but they've got a spot near the top of my want list. One day soon


I hadn't but I have now - that's a nice looking brick of a watch, will need to bear it in mind when the time comes for another quality diver!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

If you look at the R**** homage thread, I'm sure someone posted a pic.

I have a GMT-OCEAN 1 which, alas, I must return to a seller for faults that he refused to divulge (or even ack), I'm quite impressed with the heft, solid feel of the crown, and the bracelet. Someone yanked hte bejeezuss out of the bracelet at some point, bending one of the pins, but the thing still closes and holds like an octopus in heat. Built tough! I think I'm sending it back also because if I'm going to pay purchase price plus repairs, I'll get a new one from Gunther or Gnomon. Quite a nice watch overall.

I imagine it would look fab on a suitable leather band, or heavy nato.

If you're interested in the Triton, there's a WUSSE special limited edition in the final lap over at another site, the "Proteus." Price roughly 500 Euros, I'm told, and seats still available before the train leaves. Just FYI.

_____________

*Wait. This just in. *

I don't think this was on their site last weekend. *Steinhart OCEAN BLACK. *A black PVD Ocean watch coming back, for (non-Euro at least) a steal of a price. Oh, that's a thing of beauty....

(removed link IAW forum rules)


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

OK. Don't get me wrong I like the watch, mainly because of what it resembles but what is the feeling like when some rookie says " nice roller" and you have to tell them it is essentially a cheaper version that looks coincidentally similar to a sub.....

Maybe that only affects brand bit***s such as myself!!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

IMVHO....

If someone says, "nice Rolex," either you need to be comfortable with having a watch that looks a LOT like one, and just smile patiently, or find something that is a bit more distinctive. You can hardly drop your feet out of bed at oh-dark-thirty without stumbling over something that looks a bit different, though you can't make it to the coffee pot without finding sites full of "originals" that are all based on Rol/Ome/Blanc/&c.

Granted not everyone knows who Gunther Steinhart is. Or Roy Taylor. Or Bill Yao. Or Albert Wajs. I guess if someone says, "Nice ... is that a Rolex?" I could just say, "No, it's by another small watchmaker named...." I've lately referred our host and a couple of others as "bespoke watchmakers," which I think is appropriate.

I'm glad that I'm not keeping my Steinhart Pepsi GMT-Ocean as I think it *did* look too much like the Rolex version. Hypocrite me? Perhaps....


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

A fair answer,agreed one must be happy and both expectant for the onlooker to make such comments, I like them but not for me - I would rather respond with " thanks very much" so only the McCoy will do!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Save up, get the real deal or save yourself three hundred quid and buy an Alpha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Having held and played with a Steinhart (GMT-Ocean), I'm sure of its quality. That unit had clearly been treated like !&^@, and was still running fine and steady (keeping good time, though I only measured it for 24 hours). Except the 24H couldn't be set.

I'd buy one new without reservation.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I have to agree with mr bond on this, tho I contradict myself somewhat. IMO steinhart have some really cracking watches in their lineup, and to do a green bezel ocean one-come-submariner I think is a bit beneath them. The ocean black looks great, as do the tritons, and all their other watches seem pretty original designs (maybe someone knows more than I do on this one).

Don't get me wrong, the green bezel ocean one looks great, would be excellent quality (as David said of his) and I'd happily own one tomorrow funds permitting, but I'd like to see them different enough in design so as not to be automatically put in the sub clone category (its pretty crowded already)

Just my 2 cents


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> Having held and played with a Steinhart (GMT-Ocean), I'm sure of its quality.
> 
> *Except the 24H couldn't be set.*


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Having held and played with a Steinhart (GMT-Ocean), I'm sure of its quality.
> ...


Now Now Commander.

I suspect you may be missing the point David,In that you ''Set'' a GMT like this,via the bezel [Or rather set the bezel to the third hand] according to however many hours [This side or that that] you are from Greenwich Mean Time.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

According to this article, the Steinhart name changed. (source: prweb.com)

A Steinhart by any Other Name - Now we are Debaufre Watches

Steinhart Watches was threatened with a law suit to change its name after 2 years in business. The name was changed from Steinhart watches to Debaufre watches. This is the story behind the enforced name-change, going from Steinhart Watches to Debaufre Watches.

Tampa, FL (PRWEB) August 3, 2007 -- A Steinhart by any Other Name - Now we are Debaufre Watches. Perhaps Shakespeare said it best so many years ago when he penned the famous line in Romeo and Juliet: "What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet."

The meaning, of course, behind that infamous line is simply this: That which matters the most is not what something is called, but rather what it actually is. It's all about substance, in other words. Such is the position we have taken here at Steinhart watches as we transition to our new name, Debaufre.

For those unfamiliar with the genesis behind this change, this truly is the story of a modern day David and Goliath, the biblical tale about a boy who defeated a giant; only this time it seems that the giant has come out on top. That is, until you examine the situation a bit closer.

The best place to start is from the beginning. The name Steinhart first surfaced through Simon Steinhart, a gentleman who managed a well established watch company in the early 1900s. In 2005, Steinhart watches established its headquarters in Florida, in the southeastern United States, and in short order developed a solid and loyal customer base. Recently, Steinhart watches was approached by another, much larger, watch company that insisted that our name and perhaps even our logo, too closely resembled theirs (we won't get into which company it was).

The other, much larger, watch company threatened to sue if we did not change our name and our logo. Surprised? Indeed we were. But then again, we do live in litigious society, and lawsuits are "the way of the west" these days, it would seem. We must say, however, that we were also flattered. Here were are, a small independent company that, without even trying, made a much larger company feel threatened. Imagine that. We must be doing something right.

In any case, with the threat of litigation placed before us, we had to make a decision. Should we fight to keep our name, or should we take the high road? After consulting lawyers and other experts, we felt we would prevail in a court of law; however we were advised that the costs in time, treasure and human resources, might prove significant. Armed with that knowledge, the choice was simple, really: rather than spend our time defending a frivolous lawsuit, we decided to stick to what we do best - that is to continue building high-quality, affordable watches. After all, there are only so many hours in a day, and who wants to spend those precious hours in a courtroom when you can instead spend them creating beautiful watches? Not us.

Good things happen to good people

Call it kismet, fate or any other superlative you may wish to attach to it, but ours is a story of hope and renewal. In the process of exploring our options, we uncovered a treasure that has been hidden for many years, and we claimed that treasure on behalf of our loyal customers. Due to the enforced name change, Steinhart watches will take on the name Debaufre, a name rich in history and one we are proud to bring back to life.

The origins of the Debaufre name can be traced back to the year 1704, when in conjunction with Nicholas Facio, Jacob and Peter Debaufre were granted a patent for the application of jewels to the pivot holes of watches and clocks which revolutionized the art of watch-making, a practice so far ahead of its time that it still is used today in most mechanical watches.

Peter Debaufre invented and produced the first frictional wrist watch escapement, featuring two saw-tooth escape wheels of the same count mounted on a pinion, their teeth staggered and driven by a contrate wheel. Peter Debaufre also devised a "dead-beat" or "club-footed" verge escapement, which was adopted with some alterations by several other watchmakers. Peter Debaufre was admitted into the Clockmakers' Company in 1689.

As we transition to Debaufre we at Steinhart LLC wish to assure our faithful customers that the only thing we are changing is our name. The characteristics you have come to expect from the Steinhart watch company - quality, affordability and outstanding customer service - will never change. We will offer the same line of quality timepieces in the models you have come to love; and we will also develop a series of new watches that meet our exacting standards - and yours - as a way of introducing the world to the new Debaufre.

Our Debaufre collection will consist of: Ocean-1; GMT Ocean-1; Aircraft-8; two-tone Ocean-1; two-tone GMT Ocean-1; Triton; Le Mans; Nav-B; XXL Pilot; Airforce; and many more. So to all of you who have been loyal members of the Steinhart family, we roll out the bright red welcome mat and invite you to enter the house of Debaufre. And for those who are not familiar with the name that has become synonymous with quality, we have a place at the table reserved for you as well. Welcome friends, old and new, to the house of Debaufre. We think you'll like what you see. fftopic2:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> According to this article, the Steinhart name changed. (source: prweb.com)
> 
> A Steinhart by any Other Name - Now we are Debaufre Watches
> 
> Steinhart Watches was threatened with a law suit to change its name after 2 years in business. The name was changed from Steinhart watches to Debaufre watches. This is the story behind the enforced name-change, going from Steinhart Watches to Debaufre Watches.


I think I saw this referenced on another thread - think this was USA only, they are still Steinhart elsewhere?

Edit - The Steinhart website is still updating (shows items 'coming end July 2010') - name change must be for USA only.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

US only. On another web site, someone claimed that Gunther Steinhart has said that they are two separate entities. Probably for sound legal reasons.

Look at the watches, though. Clearly you can still buy a Steinhart. It appears I can even order from here in the States. I think I will later this month.

BTW, sites like PRWEB are not news agencies. They're press release channels. So take what you read there as one side of the story. And not always a comprehensive version of that one side.


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Save up, get the real deal or save yourself three hundred quid and buy an Alpha :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, shame that they don't do it anymore


----------



## Dannyrlfc1129 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm getting the green one £270 direct form steinhart


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> I'm getting the green one £270 direct form steinhart


You're not giving up are you? How many pointless posts and thread resurrections do you think you can get away with before the mods step in and cancel your posts?

Get involved in the forum properly or get lost


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nasty Jim, Nasty! :nono:

But I agree - - it's happening over on the TIMEX forum as well, resurrectional postings from waaaaaaaaaay back :yes: up to seven years ago even?

What's it all about - - cue Cilla Recording :whistling:


----------

